# Please Critique Daire



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi, can you please critique my pup?
I have added 2 short videos of him gaiting and a couple of stacked pics.
He will be 5months on the 9th of Jan 2008





























Thanks heaps


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

First thing I notice is this pup's beautiful shoulder. His upper arm should probably be a bit longer. Very good rear angulation. Flat withers. His stacked photo doesn't show it, but looking at him in movement I suspect his croup is a bit steep. Nice feet, good bone.


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

He is gorgeous


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: lhczthFirst thing I notice is this pup's beautiful shoulder. His upper arm should probably be a bit longer. Very good rear angulation. Flat withers. His stacked photo doesn't show it, but looking at him in movement I suspect his croup is a bit steep. Nice feet, good bone.


THankyou.
I like the men in my life to have beautiful shoulders!


----------

